# Using another driver than intel igb



## barp (Oct 31, 2016)

I am trying to load another ethernet driver. My machine have 2 Intel network cards

```
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'I350 Gigabit Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet interface cards.
```
I have FreeBSD 11.0 with that kernel built in igb(4) network drivers.

```
kldstat -v | grep igb
       113 pci/igb
```
I need to attach PCI bus of the network cards for my drivers but I could not got it. How to get it?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2016)

What exactly are you trying to do? Why do you want to replace the existing drivers?


----------

